
Trump admin considers tweak that may lead to mass deportation of Indians - not_that_noob
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india-news/h-1b-visa-rules-trump-admin-considers-tweak-that-may-lead-to-mass-deportation-of-indians/story-38JGWQ7LA1vk2xmK6YUIlM.html
======
boysabr3
The entire article can be summarized in these 3 lines:

> _The proposal is based on the power of discretion given to USCIS officials
> to decide on extensions to be given to H-1B holders waiting for Green Card.
> They could choose to extend from one to three years, and often chose the
> maximum of three, and granted some visa holders as many extensions as
> needed. “If it has been left to their discretion,” said a lobbyist. “They
> can theoretically decide not to grant any extension at all.”_

A better title could be: Deportation of more H1-B holders possible as Trump
admin proposes pushing visa ext. discretion to USCIS officials.

I don't know much about how the USCIS makes decisions — are they likely to
decline all/most visa extension requests for Indians waiting for green cards?

~~~
zaptheimpaler
This is the crucial point:

> __The proposal circulated in the form of an internal memo in the Department
> of Homeland Security (DHS), which oversees citizenship and immigration,
> intends to end the provision of granting extensions to H-1B visa holders
> whose applications for permanent residency (Green Card) had been accepted.
> __

It has always been at discretion of USCIS, who usually follow internal policy
- in practice it is like a law, but more flexible and easier to change for
lawmakers. Until now the policy has generally been to allow visa extension
indefinitely while waiting for a green card, and this memo may end that.

